# How many miles can you get on a full tank.



## 1998MaxiMa (Aug 12, 2007)

Ok, so Im just curious.. as a new Nissan owner and all.

I have a 98 Maxima SE and I run Sunoco Premium 91 Octane in it.. usually wont refill till It's close to empty. How many miles total can you guys get on a full tank, my first fill up I also added a Fuel System Cleaner, and I got close to 300 miles on it. My second fill up since I had the car, and I have about 150 miles on it and It's near half a tank. Good MPG, or should I investigate into some more things.. I changed the PCV Valve, Fuel Filter, and dropped some NGK Laser Plat Premiums in it, I know my exhaust is in some bad shape, (Cat looks pretty rusted, the pipe the whole way back with the silver webbing on it is looking rusted, and the muffler wall is rusting apart) I wanna get the exhaust fixed around tax return time, also I get a 0705 Evap code on the engine after I opened it up on the highway on the way home from work.


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

There are a lot of variables when it comes to gas mileage, but I seem to be getting around the same as you are for city driving. And I've been haunted by an evap code for a while now too...


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

There are many variables.
Most I got from my Max's were...
96 SE, auto---660 miles on a tank. Went from Dallas to Galveston and back on one tank.
98 GLE, auto---565 miles on a tank. Same trip...almost made it without refueling.
99 SE, 5spd---575miles on a tank.
Now most of the time I was driving around the DFW area and I seemed to average anywhere from 380-420 miles on a tank, mixed driving (some spirited driving).


----------



## 1998MaxiMa (Aug 12, 2007)

ok, thanks.. 

Yeah, I tried cleaning out the Evap Canister Control Valve.. that didn't help as I got the code a few days later while out on the highway. 

Im driving slow N smooth on this tank to see what the car can actually give me.. I also added Seafoam into the crankcase and tank.. I then filled it up with Sheetz 92 Octane instead of Sunoco 91 (Both Are Same Price in PA)

I'll have to compare this tank with the results from here.. but I usually drive 10 miles to work and then back again. If I have to run errands I'll usually take my maxima, and the weather temperature has been around the 70-80s and Humid. 

could a Knock Sensor affect MPG/Gas Consumption.. I heard its a "phantom" code so Im assuming it won't blast a CEL at me, instead I need to pick it up off a OBDII

Thanks for the reply..


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

Yes, the knock sensor code is a "phantom" code. It will show up on an OBDII scan, but will not trigger a check engine light. When my knock sensor was bad, under half to full throttle, the car would seem weak when it's under 3000 rpms, but would get better when over 3000 rpms. If you need to replace it, there are a lot of write-ups on how to do it without removing the upper intake manifold like it says on many repair manuals. Just have to search for it, and it helps to have small hands...


----------



## BarkerMi129 (May 3, 2007)

I have a 98 Maxima SE, with about a 14 gallon tank, and before i started fixing all its problems i was getting about 300-400 miles out of a tank of gas. After buying a cold air intake, replacing the old knock sensor, mass air flow sensor, Intake Air Temp. Sensor, fuel filter and fuel lines, and replacing the fuel injectors, I began to get about 600 miles out of a tank of gas, and if i dont drive to crazy i have seen close to 650


----------



## guinnesshead (Mar 22, 2010)

BarkerMi129 said:


> I have a 98 Maxima SE, with about a 14 gallon tank, and before i started fixing all its problems i was getting about 300-400 miles out of a tank of gas. After buying a cold air intake, replacing the old knock sensor, mass air flow sensor, Intake Air Temp. Sensor, fuel filter and fuel lines, and replacing the fuel injectors, I began to get about 600 miles out of a tank of gas, and if i dont drive to crazy i have seen close to 650


So you are getting 42 mpg???

I have a 95 Maxima and I am lucky to get 27 mpg. Usually go about 420 miles and need to fill up and usually put about 16 gallons in the tank. If you are seriously getting 15 more miles per gallon please post some details of your upgrades as I would love to get better gas mileage. I was getting closer to 30mpg in my 89 maxima. I have been trying to find a post with any upgrades that I can do to my Maxima to get better gas mileage. If anyone knows of a post or has some input please let me know.


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

On my wife's 02 Maxima, she usually gets about 300-400 miles on a tank depending on how she drives. She's more heavy-footed than I so I think I could get 500 maybe? She has an evap code that I've been troubleshooting for years. It comes and goes and sometimes it returns under a different code. They're all related to evap though and I've replaced a lot of parts. The dealer seems to think it's related to a rusty filler neck. The car was there for some issues after I spent countless hours on my own fixing most of the issues. The car had 180k miles and needed some TLC so I took it off the road last summer

On my 200SX SE-R I can usually get 400 or so but the car mostly sees track duty at this point so it's more like 75-100 miles on a tank

On my wife's G37 she probably gets about 350 miles on a tank

On my FX45 I probably get between 300 and 450 depending on whether it's highway or city


----------

